# upstate ny meet?



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

any guys up for a upstate new york meet before the cold really sets in?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm game I have no audio right now as I am still building but why not me and another guy maybe 2


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

i'm sure bowdown.... i think you guys have met lol... would be up for it


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep I met him We traded some equipment good guy


----------



## Quisler (Jul 2, 2009)

Would be fun. Just returned my truck to stock so I don't have anything up and running right now. Working on getting a new vehicle and waiting for one of my subs to be built and shipped hehe. Email me to see if a time will work. Only can hang out on the weekends.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, if schedule allows and if it's close enough to SYR. I have a ****load of tuning left to do in my car, but stuff is in place at least.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

that would make 4... anyone else?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya, I'll be there for sure. Let me know when/where. I'm going to be starting my install this week. Hope I can secure an amp before then.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

thats 5....anyone have any dates that work better than others?


----------



## Quisler (Jul 2, 2009)

Saturday, November 14th works for me. Busy on Sundays though.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey sorry for the slow reply guy's been trying to see what day would work on my end.... I still need to glass my mids in tomm. and bowdown has nothing in his car, shooting for this weekend to have him up and running! Does the 21st work for everyone? This sat. I have to help the old ladies aunt do something... 

Also anyone have ideas for a area to meet,.. seems 3 of us are from the utica area and 3 are from syracuse. Shoot some ideas out...


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

what part of NY? i was thinking of making a new england meet myself....


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

central ny..... about an hour and a half - 2 hours west of albany


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

crap im 4 hrs away from Stittville NY


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ehh,... whats 4 hours with good beats?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya, the car is still bare. It's going to take alot of work/time. I have no problem with the work, it's just getting the time that's been the issue lately. Have lots of other projects going on at the same time. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

sell the house,... live outta the car.... that should take care of some of the issues


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha. 

*Saturday's List:*
-Gotta prep the lawn mower & bike for winter.
-Finish the exterior of the shed.
-Clean out all the junk/tools in the shed.
-Put the basement back together & organize tools
-Create a list of what trim I need in the dining room.
-Go to JayK & buy the trim.
-Work on rust repair on the snow blower

*Sunday's List:*
-Drop the wife off
-Work on stereo stuff for a few hours
-Meet the wife and go to the Raise the Roof festivites
-Go to her old house and get the kitchen table
-Back home... 

Would be easier if she drove herself Sunday, then I could go back to work after getting the table... but who knows.


----------



## mridolfo (Nov 12, 2009)

cool


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

guessing ya needed a place for your first post? lol



mridolfo said:


> cool


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Will anyone else besides Quisler and Bowdown be attending? Thinking 2:30 or so. Place is dependent on if the Syracuse guys are up for it.... If not It will be in the Utica Rome area.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmm 3 people. My stereo wont be ready. It's a given. The dining room trim painting/installation has trumped my car.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Well I will be able to knock out my stereo on black Friday the 27th. If we changed the meet to the 28th would more people be able to go?


----------



## Quisler (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess that would work, but that would be thanksgiving weekend so that might be more difficult. I know I don't care if your system is half done. I think it would be cool to look at. I'm just going there with my stock truck so I will in the same boat as you. Its just going to be fun to hang out.


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Where are you guys meeting??? My system isnt finished, but thaat seems to be everyone's case...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

lol about an hour and a half west of albany....... mine should be done,......with the exception of the sub. awaiting si to release their new sub :-( and if we push it back to the weekend of turkeyday bowdown should be done. (mostly)


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Next weekend sounds good for me. I'm hoping to have it all done. Would Sunday be a better day? Figure that would ensure mine is ready to rock.


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

So an hour and a half west of Albany would be about Utica? I am pretty familiar as I go snowmobiling up there...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

bingo.... bring the sled too.... wait were missing the white fluffy stuff.... grassdrags anyone?


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice. LOL all we need is beer and all hell will break loose.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

the 28th @3:30 somewhere in utica area work????lol sorry to keep moving it but I'd like to have bowdown's working. that and a friend came in from co. and were going out to dinner with him @ 7 this sat. just wouldnt want to have to cut it short if it goes well.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

My system is ready to show off. Turbo5upra has all his parts ready to rock with his. So in a couple weeks we should be good to go with 2 killer setups. Anyone else still game?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm game, when it stops snowing


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

whoa! soundstream and killer setup out of bowdowns mouth in the same sentence? 

Snow? huh where? lol



BowDown said:


> My system is ready to show off. Turbo5upra has all his parts ready to rock with his. So in a couple weeks we should be good to go with 2 killer setups. Anyone else still game?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh ya I forgot to mention the smokeout.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Spring time I'll be ready to wow ! Now that I'm not working 90 hours a week anymore


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet. Just tossing it out there.. but what do you think of meeting up at Chili's on Erie Blvd? They have a large parking lot behind the Scotch and Sirloin place.


----------

